# Something New for me, My First



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

A good friend and customer had been wanting a hunters/bugout axe. He had been planning to make one for himself but since I was forging yesterday... Well there was this piece of 4140 forklift tine just laying there begging to be made into this.










Head is 5" long, Bit is 3" Length 11"
weight 22oz.

Blade is parkerized. Handle is black canvas micarta, left rough sanded for grip. Pins have been peened and domed. Nice little package if I do say so myself.

This is a gift for this good friend. He is not expecting it and hopefully he has not gotten onto bladeforums as of yet. Been trying to get him here.

enjoy


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome! Well done as usual.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great work !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ooooooooooo me likey a lot


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Chuck ! He should be happy with that one for sure !


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice work!!Looks like it has a good feel to it too.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys. It started out as a 4" chunk of this,


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice- interesting to see the start and finished product.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Beta said:


> Nice work!!Looks like it has a good feel to it too.


Yea it does, Did a bit of practice chopping after HT. Performed great. Not as hard as a knife but can be sharpened with a file. Did a bit of mild steel chopping with it also. It did dull the edge but did not ding it up. I was very happy. :look:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice, that would be a good one to have in the truck, just in case. What would one like that run a guy?


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to get $300 for one of these. I will be playing with some better steel, something a little harder. Cost would remain the same.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual awesome work, when I seen the pic. it reminded me of my hatchet that I use for kindling.


----------

